
Venture Hacks: Accelerate your vesting upon termination - brett
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/acceleration-termination
======
BitGeek
If you're a founder and you're vesting, you already have failed math and
really should go work for someone else. :-)

Seriously, you founded the company and earned the shares... you paid for the
investment when you were dilluted by the shares issued to the VC.

Any VC that asks you to re-vest is just double dipping, wants more power, and
wants to be able to more easily push you out of the company.

The people behind venturehacks are VCs, they are posting from the perspective
of wanting to be able to double dip like other VCs.

(and anyway, its 2007-- you don't need venture capital.)

~~~
BitGeek
I've just unsubscribed from the venture hacks feed. Two articles of bad advice
in two days... and I am not interested in getting VC money anyway.

Too much time would be spent debunking their self-serving misinformation, and
nothing to be gained....

